# FR: (et) pas / non / non pas



## Rypervenche

What's the difference between using pas and non pas? I saw the sentence, 
« L’œil, et non pas le regard : la perception visuelle et l’idéologie dans la description flaubertienne » and I wondered why "et pas le regard..." was not used.

Thank you^^


----------



## ascoltate

"non pas" sounds more formal, for one thing -- and they're not totally interchangeable. Not really a very good answer, but at least it's a start...


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
you can use "non pas" instead of just "pas" if you are negating a noun, not a verb or a whole clause.


----------



## chickenhelene

bonjour!

"she could easily have been Jessica's daughter and not Molly's"

"elle aurait bien pu être la fille de Jessica et _non / pas / non pas_ celle de Molly"

lequel sonne mieux?? 		

merci!


----------



## arundhati

Cela dépend. "...et non pas celle de Molly" suggère que l'on pensait qu'elle était la fille de Molly. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## mesie

Si tu veux faire une phrase plus déliée, "... et non celle d'Hélène".


----------



## chickenhelene

oui, arundhati, elle est la fille de Molly (et la soeur de Jessica) mais elle a l'air tellement jeune que l'on penserait peut-être qu'elle était la fille de cette dernière...

alors 'non pas' serait juste? est-ce que les autres sont injustes, ou est-ce seulement une question de style?


----------



## tilt

chickenhelene said:


> oui, arundhati, elle est la fille de Molly (et la soeur de Jessica) mais elle a l'air tellement jeune que l'on penserait peut-être qu'elle était la fille de cette dernière...
> 
> alors 'non pas' serait juste? est-ce que les autres sont* injustes incorrectes*, ou est-ce seulement une question de style?


Pour moi c'est une question de style uniquement, les trois pouvant se dire à ma connaissance.
Et comme le propose Mesie, la tournure la plus élégante me semble être celle qui emploie uniquement _non_.

Note : _injuste _n'est le contraire de _juste _que dans le sens de _justice_, et non de _justesse_.


----------



## babyray

Bonsoir, j'ai plusieurs questions sur la négation. J'ai lu des fils sur wordreference mais, malheureusement, je n'ai pas compris. 

[...]

J'ai trouvé la phrase "elle aurait pu être la fille de Jessica et non/pas/non pas celle de Molly. On disait que non/pas/non pas sont interchangeables. Donc par exemple dans cette phrase "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet en non pas en août" je pourrais dire "et pas/non en août" ou pas? Et pourquoi?

[...]

Excusez-moi pour toutes ces questions mais je suis très, très désorientée!
Merci infiniment à l'avance!!


----------



## Jab'

Alors....

[...]

3) Pour les phrases suivantes: 

-"elle aurait pu être la fille de Jessica et pas celle de Molly" => correct
-"elle aurait pu être la fille de Jessica et non celle de Molly" => correct...mais un peu plus soutenu
-"elle aurait pu être la fille de Jessica et non pas celle de Molly" => correct...mais un peu plus soutenu et un peu lourd (j'éviterais).

D'ou le fait que les phrases

- "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet en pas en août" => correct
- "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet en non en août" => correct...mais un peu plus soutenu
- "elle prendra ses vacances en juillet en non pas en août" => correct...mais un peu plus soutenu et un peu lourd (j'éviterais aussi).

[...]


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis assez d'accord, encore que la dernière tournure ne soit pas nécessairement à éviter:

_et *pas*_ 
_et *non*_  (plus soutenu)
_et *non pas*_  (insiste sur la négation)


----------



## Pwing

Je pense que "et pas" s'emploierait plutôt dans un langage légèrement relâché, c'est un peu comme dire "J'ai pas faim." Cette phrase appartient au style familier. On devrait dire, normalement, "Je n'ai pas faim."

Je pense donc que ce doit être la même règle qu'avec "et pas", notamment que n'utiliser qu'uniquement la négation "ne" sans "pas" avec un verbe est extrêmement soutenu.

Pour moi:
Et pas = style relâché
Et non pas = langage formel
Et non = davantage soutenu


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, attention à ne pas confondre l'omission de _ne_ dans une phrase négative (_ne…pas_) – ce qui est effectivement familier – avec un _pas_ servant de négation à un second terme coordonné. Ainsi donc, _et non_ est peut-être légèrement plus soutenu que _et pas_, mais cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que _et pas_ soit familier ou relâché.


----------



## Kyoung815

Hey there,

I came across this expression in the English - French dictionary on the site
and I am wondering why "non" is used before "de la confiance," whereas
"pas" would be my ultimate instinct.

Son comportement inspirait non de la confiance mais plutôt de la méfiance.

Thanks


----------



## OLN

_non_ (preposition) is short for _non pas_.
The meaning is the same.


----------



## Maître Capello

You actually have three options with the same meaning. The difference is only a matter of style.

_Son comportement inspirait *non* de la confiance, mais plutôt de la méfiance._
_Son comportement inspirait *non pas* de la confiance, mais plutôt de la méfiance._
_Son comportement *n'*inspirait *pas* de la confiance, mais plutôt de la méfiance._


----------



## FreddieFirebird

I am trying to understand if there is a difference between using non and using pas.  It seems to me that it's just a matter of style, but I am having difficulty following the thread.  May I ask about these examples?

J'aime bien jouer au base-ball, mais PAS jouer au foot.
Elle est très active, mais PAS si sportive.  

Is "non" equally correct in these sentences?  ...mais non jouer au foot?  ....mais non si sportive?  Or is one better than the other, depending on what follows, be it a verb phrase, or a noun, or an adj? 

Thanks for any clarification.  I always thought "pas" would work, but as I am reading an article, I am seeing "non", so now I am confused.


----------



## Maître Capello

Replacing _pas_ with _non_ would not be impossible, but _non_ wouldn't sound as natural. I wouldn't use it in those sentences as far as I'm concerned.

P.S.: It would be more idiomatic not to repeat "jouer": _J'aime bien jouer au base-ball, mais pas au foot._


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I think we'd be much more likely to use _non _before a noun than before anything else. "...non *jouer* au foot" and ..."non *si *sportive" don't sound right to me. This isn't necessarily a rule, though. I can imagine saying (or reading) "Elle est très belle, mais non aussi gentille qu'on le prétend.", though it still wouldn't be the most natural way to put it. It just doesn't sound right with "_si_".

(Note that we wouldn't typically say "pas si sportive" either. We usually say either "pas _très_ sportive" — _not very sporty_ — or "pas _si _sportive _que ça_" -- _not that sporty_.)
​However, "J'aime bien jouer au baseball, mais non au foot." and "Elle est très active, mais non sportive." would be grammatical, but still sound stilted and unnatural and overly formal. If I were going for something formal, I'd rather use "guère" :_ J'aime jouer au baseball, mais guère au foot. _*/*_ Elle est très active, mais guère sportive._ Much more elegant 

Also, I have the impression "non" is more commonly used in collocation with "et" than with "mais" (= "_and not..._" rather than "_but not..._").

— Elle est Australienne.
— Non, _Autrichienne_. Elle est Autrichienne, _et non_ (pas) Australienne.

*[CROSS-POSTED]*​


----------

